# DTV told me no more TIVO!



## desertkev (Oct 4, 2007)

I fell for it when my TIVO (Hughes SD DVR 40) hard drive went. I called DTV and they told me there was nothing I could do...so they suckered me into the "new and improved" DVR PLUS. I didn't realize there we hard drive replacements available....sorry folks...I didn't know this great community existed till today. (yes, i must live under a rock). Anyways. The new and improved SUCKS. I want my tivo back. I am going to DVRUpgrade or someplace to get me a new harddrive...but my thought is this=== has DTV fooled others out of their tivo's? I have had problems with the new DVRPlus, it doesn't fit in my tv screen and they are going to send a replacement...but still...i don't like it like i did my tivo. HELP!!!!


----------



## IcedTivo (Apr 6, 2002)

I suggest you do the DVRupgrade route and work the other situation out wit DTV. Hopefully you can get your $$ back. DVRupgrade rocks and will get your old Tivo back operating with minimum hassle. The DTV folks kinda suck about that aspect but you can't really expect them to steer you in another direction either; everybody has priorities and a job to keep...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

desertkev said:


> ......but my thought is this=== has DTV fooled others out of their tivo's? ...


I'm sure that they have gotten customers to switch, but not those that know about this forum.


----------



## desertkev (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the replies. I didn't pay for the upgraded equipment (sort of)...it was a freebie for a 2 yr renewal....but I will be calling customer service tomorrow and requesting them to accept it for a return and disregard the 2 year renewal....if they push me around too much...I will just go to comcast which has a pretty good deal right now...but I have been a customer of DTV since '99. I will give DVRUpgrade a try.... If you do the self-install, do they send you the hardrive ready to install? or do I have to program it too?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

desertkev said:


> .... If you do the self-install, do they send you the hardrive ready to install? or do I have to program it too?


They can send you a pre-imaged drive ready for installation. Or you can download software tools and do it yourself ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## desertkev (Oct 4, 2007)

If I do "self-install" from DVR Upgrade....they will send me a hard drive that I need to make software adjustments to? or I can do the bronze install for $49 and they will get me to mail in the TIVO, clean it, and install new hard drive?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

desertkev said:


> .but my thought is this=== has DTV fooled others out of their tivo's?


There is no "fooling" going on. The simple fact is that DirecTV hasn't made a DirecTivo (standard def) in over 2 years now. About the only place to get them now is aftermarket or used. They can't replace your broke DirecTivo with something they simply don't have or make anymore.

But as others have said above, there are options for you to get another DirecTivo. The R15 really doesn't offer much in the way of an upgrade over it unless you like the UI better. The situation is much different on the HD side where the DirecTivo model can't get the new HD stations. There is no such issue with the standard def versions.


----------



## seismo (Sep 19, 2007)

You may also want to give the new receiver a chance.

I had the rebooting problem with my Tivo but didn't really know what to do about it so I called DirecTV. They hooked me up with an HR20 receiver and new dish, as I knew I would be going HD soon. 
I hated the receiver at first because - well, let's face it - it's no Tivo.
I've since gotten used to it and I like the HR20 okay but I don't have the love for it like I do my Tivo.
I've since replaced the HD in the Tivo using mfstools and have it in the bedroom, while the HR20 is in the living room.

It may take some time, but you'll eventually get used to the new receiver.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

seismo said:


> you'll eventually get used to the new receiver


And, if you want any of the NEW HiDef channels, you simply have no choice... it MAY be that DirecTV and Tivo will some day come out with a new DirecTivo for the MPEG4 HiDef channels... but it also may NOT ever occur

If you do go with the HR20 for HiDef, start here for that forum
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

You can buy a DirecTiVo on the cheap at eBay and throw the drive away and put in a brand new drive with instant cake...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh...and if the standard def DirecTV DVR is anything like their HD-DVR, I would advise you to give it a chance...

It took some time for me, but besides a few missing features, it pretty much does what I need it to do... and in some instances, better...

While I am still a TiVo fanatic, I am also a realist... I am not going to hold my breath for the day when DirecTV decides to move back to a TiVo UI...


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

If you are ok with the new DTV DVR not recording shows like they should, by all means go for it.


----------



## desertkev (Oct 4, 2007)

kmill14 said:


> If you are ok with the new DTV DVR not recording shows like they should, by all means go for it.


It already happened.....it didn't record some of my shows....and worse than that - - - it is recording every episode of OPRAH!!!! On it's own. They are sending me a new DVR Plus....but if that one sucks, then it's back to tivo (HD be damned).


----------



## buffyangel (Aug 30, 2006)

One of my tivo's died and they sent me the generic dvr which lasted a week at my house only because, that's how long it took for me to get another one off ebay with the help of this forum. Tivo is back up and working........I had a terrible time with the dvr from them freezing and it wouldn't pause and it cut off the end of my programs... It was a nightmare. I guess my next step is a stand alone. I will do that before I get their DVR!!!


----------



## desertkev (Oct 4, 2007)

I just got the replacement DVR and it is no better...still doesn't fit on my screen. I am going to get the new hard drive and then have Directv take their DVR and keep it. In the words of Charlie Brown "AAAAUUUGGGHHH!"


----------



## buffyangel (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks to this board I had my directivo repaired for less than the price of one on ebay. I just hope Directv and Tivo get back to business together in the future.....


----------



## jennyb6967 (Oct 20, 2007)

I had an SIR-S4040R that was awesome, but it totally crashed, so DirecTV sent me a new DVR that was not even close to good enough. I then bought a new SIR-S4040R from Circuit City that is stil working. I bought it 6 months ago, but unfortunately, it has not received the daily update from DirecTV since I plugged the thing in, so it will be failing soon. I am going to look into getting a new hard drive, but will probably have to check back for help in getting it installed. I've glad I found this forum before I made the mistake of giving up on my TIVO receiver.


----------

